
Show HN: Bounce Plan – Simple travel planning tools for the frequent traveler - tsanders
https://bounceplan.com
======
tsanders
Hi There, I built this app to help me with a major travel project I'm working
on to convert a used school bus into an RV and drive it around the US and into
Central America. But it occurred to me that it would have saved me some
headache on previous trips. So it made sense to offer it to others who may
also need it.

~~~
chaghan
Hi i think bounceplan is just too expensive for what it does and you do not
even have an apps for at least iOS & android.

I think in order for you to make it work make it as a service for travel
agencies that can buy this and provide it to their clients as a bonus.

Or even lowering the price would help. I can't imagine somebody would pay 14$
for this kind of thing. 2$ per month is real but this ..

First of all you need to make people want to use your app. After that you can
expect them to pay for it. But even stating 14$/m in pricing section can scare
a lot of people.

~~~
tsanders
Thank you for your feedback. It is appreciated. :)

~~~
gus_massa
Each situation I unique, but before modifying the prices read the patio11
"raise your prices" advice:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=patio11%20raise%20your%20price...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=patio11%20raise%20your%20price&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

~~~
tsanders
Thank you gus_massa for the link and the feedback. I understand completely. I
don't plan on lowering the price. People are signing up and I'm taking in
feedback from my target market and moving forward with my improvement
schedule. Sometimes things aren't always exact but we get there. :)

------
digital_ins
I like the idea, but I think that you'd really be able to convince a customer
of the value proposition by including a nice demo of the stuff that's behind
the 'sign up' page

~~~
tsanders
Thank you for your input. I agree. I tried very hard to get a demo video done
before launch but didn't make it. I am working on it though.

